# Debian jail FATAL: kernel too old



## time4e (Nov 3, 2012)

I wanted to run Debian 6 in a FreeBSD 9 jail. After some google-foo I came across this http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2010-May/216905.html. I've followed it to the "T" only replacing fetch http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/debian-5.0-x86.tar.gz with fetch http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/debian-6.0-x86.tar.gz and when I try to start the jail I get the following

onfiguring jails:.
Starting jails: cannot start jail "debian": 
FATAL: kernel too old

Can anyone help me out with this?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## idownes (Nov 3, 2012)

This may be because your reported Linux kernel version from the Linuxulator is too old?

```
$ uname -v
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC 
$ sysctl compat.linux.osrelease
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.18
```
It looks like Debian 6.0 uses 2.6.32. You can try changing this but note that you may come across unimplemented kernel stuff.

```
# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.32
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.18 -> 2.6.32
```


----------



## time4e (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks that got it started!


----------



## idownes (Nov 3, 2012)

Sart with here if you need more information about the linuxulator syscalls.


----------

